

YC company Loopt Becomes Twitter on Steroids - gabrielleydon
http://mashable.com/2007/11/15/loopt-aim-integration/#comments

======
alaskamiller
Hilarity.

People first wondered why twittr was so popular. Oh it's simple, they said.
It's micromicroblogging, they said. It's the inanity of updating your AIM
profile/away message that makes everyone love it, I said. It's a regression of
how we communicate.

Now that we determined people use twitter because it's simple, everyone wants
to make it more complex. A progression back up the chain to how we
communicate. Let's add video! Let's add file sharing! Let's add event listing!
Let's add mapping and location finding! Let's pump it with steroids!

Personally, I can't even use loopt on my Moto Q, on my Tmobile Razr 2, or on
my iPhone. I can however use twitter.com and someone can come along and create
an addon based on the API to replicate this feature. Hmm..

